# Looking for Pumpkin Masters Prowler and Tri Boo Council templates



## billpa (Oct 17, 2009)

My wife purchased one of the Pumpkin Masters template books a few years ago. The first year we got it, we used the original templates (not thinking to use copies instead). This year my wife would really like to carve the Prowler and the Tri Boo Council again. Here is what they look like.



















Thanks in advance,
Bill


----------



## matthewemrich (Jul 8, 2008)

Have you seen zombie pumpkins. It has great stencils and is cheap (5$). There is no limit to how many you get.

Zombie Pumpkins! - pumpkin carving patterns


----------



## Velvet Vampire (Oct 5, 2004)

Hi Bill,
I checked all my PM patterns, and I don't have those. But I do have two other similar cats, Meowna Lisa and Witch Cat. If you want either of those, Private Message me with your email address, and I'll send you files of the scans.


----------

